# what new rod/reel should I get!!?



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

So, I wasn't going to make a post/thread about the purchase I will be making here in a week or 2 but I am bored and I thought why not! So pretty much I need a new combo, it will mostly be used for jig/worm/spinnerbait status. I think that something with a 6 gear ratio is what I want because I feel that a 7 is just too much of a burner for me. For my reel I want to spend around 80-150 and the rod around the 80-120 area. Also, what line do you think I should use for this setup? I was thinking maybe some kind of flouro, but I don't know what lb test I should use on a baitcaster since all I have used on baitcasters is mono/braid. I have been looking at plenty of different setups but I will not say anything just so I can see what others would recommend.

Any input is greatly appreciated, and if you don't want to say anything then that's fine too!


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I would go with an Abu Garcia Veritas (7' mh) and an Abu Garcia Revo SX (on sale at Tackle Warehouse). As far as line, for jigs/worms/spinnerbaits, I would say 14# fluorocarbon will do the trick. 

Sent from my htc EVO 4G


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I choose FC by diameter - not rating. For those techniques, a .013" or .014" diameter line is good. Go Sunline. Cheap FC is heartbreak waiting to happen.

Good luck on your rod/reel selection.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Tokugawa said:


> I choose FC by diameter - not rating. For those techniques, a .013" or .014" diameter line is good. Go Sunline. Cheap FC is heartbreak waiting to happen.
> 
> Good luck on your rod/reel selection.


thanks for the input, I almost always use bass pro shops XPS FC nowadays, I fell in love with that line. I have never used sunline before though.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

young-gun21 said:


> I would go with an Abu Garcia Veritas (7' mh) and an Abu Garcia Revo SX (on sale at Tackle Warehouse). As far as line, for jigs/worms/spinnerbaits, I would say 14# fluorocarbon will do the trick.
> 
> Sent from my htc EVO 4G


The exact combo I just bought a couple weeks ago. Haven't used it yet since I'm still messing around with my Black Max combo. Can't wait though, looks and feels sweet.

I've heard awesome things about the new Abu Garcia rods.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Go with a Shimano curado and I'm not sure what rod. If you can find the Curado E it is better but the G is good as well. I wouldn't get the veritas rod though, I've heard the eyes are really soft and it isn't that great.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Last time I was at fin feather fur in middle burg they had curado e's at full price... I have one and it's super smooth, I also have a Garcia vendetta and veritas, they are really nice rods, on the veritas I have a revo s, you can get that online for 99,99. That one is only slightly behind my curado as my favorite reel.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

lews tournament MG is a great baitcast....bought a lefty last month and i love it, and its $129 at gander i believe


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

i think im going to go with the lews tournament pro that is 199. It has gotten great reviews, and the rod I am most likely getting is a abu garcia veritas. The rod will be around 7' 2" and medium heavy


----------

